# Horus Heresy: Sons of Lupercal



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Saw this pop up on Neil Roberts twitter 








www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/hh-de/de-sons-of-lupercal-premium-paperback.html

I have zero idea what this, it seems as if it's been out a while? Can't find an English version just French and German


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

It's just the first part of the german version of _Vengeful Spirit. _For some reason they decided to split it into two books. 

The second one is called _The Battle for Molech_: http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/hh-de/die-schlacht-um-molech-premium-paperback.html


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, that's bit daft (more money for them I guess :/ )


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

evanswolves said:


> Well, that's bit daft (more money for them I guess :/ )


I thought that was pretty common when large books get translated...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

HamsterExAstris said:


> I thought that was pretty common when large books get translated...


...and why would you think that?


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

MontytheMighty said:


> ...and why would you think that?


I know it happened to a lot of _Star Wars_ books for their Japanese translations. I thought it was also common for German/French too, but I can't think of any examples off the top of my head, so maybe I'm wrong.


----------

